# Stirling Military Day 12 July 2008



## Reloader (Jul 14, 2008)

I attended this event on Saturday past. It was the culmination of 2 weeks of celebrations/events by Stirling District to celebrate and honour our Services Veterans and also to mark the 100th anniversary of The Territorial Army.
The Veterans attending marched on and were presented with their Veterans Badges by The Rt. Hon. Des Browne MP, Secretary of State for Defence, Secretary of State for Scotland.

Stirling Military Day













Stirling Military Day 12 July 2008



__ Reloader
__ Jul 14, 2008



						Defence Secretary Des Browne and the Provost of Stirling presenting Veterans Badges to some...


----------

